# Kooser State Park Rustic Cabins, Somerset PA



## kiteri

I rented a rustic cabin in Kooser State Park this past weekend.

Page Title

The cabin I got was very small. If you get to stay here, don't opt for cabin #22 unless it is the last cabin available.

Most of the cabins are pretty far from the one central wash house. The doors to the wash house were also locked. After you trek through the woods for 1/4 mile to get to the bathroom, the last thing you want to do is fiddle with a key and lock to get in!!!

It was advertised that firewood was provided for free. They provide one little bundle and then expect you to pay $7 a bundle for the firewood you need after that. Very misleading.

There was a highway really close to the cabins that big trucks roared down constantly. It really took away from the "natural" feeling.

I wouldn't stay here again.


----------



## bajthree

*Kooser Cabins in the summer*

I googled Kooser Cabins to find a link to them for renting over the off season, since you can't rent through the dcnr site. I saw this posting and wanted to reply. Keep in mind I've rented cabins there in the fall, and over the summer, not over the winter, so I may look at it differently. Both times (both seasons) we've stayed at cabin #26. This is the cabin closest to the wash house. We've done that because we've had 3 kids with us, and frankly, I don't want a far walk in the middle of the night. The cabins are small, but I've found it to be just enough. With a full fridge, oven and sink, microwave, and coffee maker, it really makes camping sort of cheating! (We tent camp a lot!) The first time we went, there were 9 of us in cabin 26 (5 of them were kids under 10) and it worked great. We just brought some air mattresses and squeezed. The second time there were only 7 of us. (only 3 kids) and again, plenty of room. We didn't spend all of our time inside, we sat outside around the fire in the evenings, and hiked and kept busy during the day. Funny, we are looking at one of the far cabins for this summer. They are overlooking the creek, and my kids can spend hours there. The hike from the cabins to the campground is BEAUTIFUL and very easy and level. The only thing rustic about these is the fact that there are no bathrooms inside. The bathrooms though are in excellent condition, only being a few years old (we camped in the campground the year they were first opened) and I think they are locked just for saftey sake. It's good to know that the only people that can get in are people staying there. The highway being so close is a bit of a bummer, I agree with that, but it's not enough to deter me from going back. It's a beautiful park, in a beautiful area. There are several places within 3-4 miles that sell firewood. We've bought from Kooser just being lazy, but when camping have gone elsewhere. Don't know how that works over the winter, but am hoping to find out!


----------



## kiteri

Yeah... I think a big part of my bad first impression was that I went in the winter. 

It was SO cold, and I had no idea I would have to bring my cabin key to get in the bathroom. I trecked all that way in the snow, to have to treck back to the cabin to get the key... to treck back to the bathroom. And the lock was stuck. Wished I was a guy that day!

I also noticed that most of the other cabins are much larger than cabin #22. You will have to look at cabin 22 when you go back this summer so you can see.

We got to peak in cabin #23 because they were working on it and it was BEAUTIFUL!!!!! It is the ADA cabin, and has a bathroom in it... but DCNR charges you full modern cabin price for it though! 

I hope you have a blast this summer!!!!


----------



## bajthree

I'm really bummed because Kooser is working on (STILL) the campground there. We used to camp right beside the creek. You could step out of the tent and be looking at it. My kids would play in it for hours! I can't wait to get back out there and camp. Am trying to find some campgrounds that have tent sites available along a creek/stream that aren't too far from the Pittsburgh area (2 hours or less). I'm new to this site, so I'm hoping I can use it to find something the family will enjoy.


----------



## kiteri

The nature of being "creekside" is usually synonymous with "being flooded" in the wet season. :smack-head: It can also mean "mosquito infested" in the drier season if the creek slows to allow puddles.

It might be inconvenient for a season, but Kooser's upgrades could help prevent a flooded tent or a night of mosquito swatting. :clapping:


----------



## bajthree

Unfortunatley they've been working on it for 2-3 years already. We walked through in August, and it's just on hold. They are doing work in order to add more pull through sites that are basically a gravel area and a very small area of grass. It was awful to look at. The older original part of the campground only had 2-3 sites beside the creek, and no work was being done over there yet. The sites are high enough to avoid flooding, bar a major problem, and the creek is full enough. It's just disappointing, it was so nice and quiet before, they're just trying to accom. more of the rv folks.


----------



## kiteri

Oh I hear ya!!!

I am a business girl... so I understand that my $15 a night doesn't appeal to them like the big RVer's $26+ a night does. 

It is sad!


----------

